

Bitcoin - the richest - ebbflowgo

I was just looking at the bitcoin rich list.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitcoinrichlist.com&#x2F;top100<p>It&#x27;s interesting to see how much the holdings are worth now, however, I was also interested in the return of the bitcoin holders. I came across this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitcoinrichlist.com&#x2F;api&#x2F;v1&#x2F;top500
and then 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitcoinrichlist.com&#x2F;api&#x2F;v1&#x2F;address&#x2F;+a.address<p>Grabbing the first address on this list, showed me this:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitcoinrichlist.com&#x2F;api&#x2F;v1&#x2F;address&#x2F;1933phfhK3ZgFQNLGSDXvqCn32k2buXY8a<p>Scanning through this lead me to the bottom comment:<p>&quot;Hi, My name is Bill , I love BTC but I lost all my 500BTC at BTC-DICE, I am bankrupt, but I have to support a family, please help me, thank you.&quot;,&quot;out&quot;<p>Doing a quick google search I found this (which I could have arrived at from the original address):<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blockchain.info&#x2F;address&#x2F;1FfmbHfnpaZjKFvyi1okTjJJusN455paPH?offset=50&amp;filter=0
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blockchain.info&#x2F;taint&#x2F;1933phfhK3ZgFQNLGSDXvqCn32k2buXY8a<p>The most recent comments are a little interesting.
======
lmaonad
OMG, how did you discover this?

~~~
ebbflowgo
What do you mean?

